# Why is my grass yellowing?



## Renesis89 (Aug 21, 2020)

Had a nice dark green up until a few weeks ago. Is this fungus and what kind? Temps still in the 60's with lows of 40's. Its tall fescue / KBG mix.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like there be a little fungus there on some of it. But with that overallbyellow being so wide spread, I'd be curious about nutrition. Have you been fertilizing? Likewise, chlorosis is a consideration.


----------



## Renesis89 (Aug 21, 2020)

Will grass intake fertilizer at this time of the year?


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

It will right up until growth stops. When was the last time you fertilized amd what did you apply?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Renesis89 said:


> Will grass intake fertilizer at this time of the year?





jimmythegreek said:


> It will right up until growth stops. When was the last time you fertilized amd what did you apply?


*Interesting read on soil temperatures and grass growth*

A report published by the North Carolina State University Turf Council ("Soil Temperature Reports Aid Managers" March 31, 2005) shows the impact of soil temperature on cool and warm season turf. Knowing where you are at in this range should help you understand ...

Excerpted from the report:

The following is a partial list of *soil* temperatures (F) at the 4-inch depth that should be of the association with certain biological events.

Cool Season Grasses

90F Shoot growth ceases.

77F Root growth ceases.

70F Maximum temperature for root growth of any consequence.

70F Time to plant grasses in late summer.

*60-75F Optimum temperature for shoot growth.

50-65F Optimum temperature for root growth.*

40F Shoot growth ceases. (Good time to lessen traffic, etc.)

33F Root growth ceases.

20F Low temperature kill possible if temperature subsequently drops rapidly below 20F

https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1519066/interesting-read-on-soil-temperatures-and-grass-growth


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Good read. So you should fertilize as long as you are getting root growth, even if you are not seeing shoot growth, correct?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Captquin said:


> Good read. So you should fertilize as long as you are getting root growth, even if you are not seeing shoot growth, correct?


You need to know N-P-K so that you use the _right fertilizer at the right time. _


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Often, the early stage of Rust disease looks like this. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Green said:


> Often, the early stage of Rust disease looks like this. Keep an eye on it.


If it is rust disease, is it too late in the year to treat it? Also, does a product like Scott's DiseaseEX work?Also, if it is in fact rust disease, is the rust supposed to rub off of the grass on your fingers?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Often, the early stage of Rust disease looks like this. Keep an eye on it.
> ...


Where I am, it's too late to treat it this year. The grass is going into dormancy due to cold temps and not growing much now. But the cold has pretty much stopped the disease...I don't see anymore spores this week.

If there are spores (which is how you tell it's rust, but it has to get to that point first) it will rub off or make an orange dust while mowing, which then spreads it.

I'm not saying you have rust...but it's possible you could have the early stage before it reproduces.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

:bd:


Green said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Old Hickory said:


> Captquin said:
> 
> 
> > Good read. So you should fertilize as long as you are getting root growth, even if you are not seeing shoot growth, correct?
> ...


Excellent point: that read I threaded on soil temps only tells 1/2 (or 1/3 or maybe just 1/4) of the "big picture!" :nod:


----------

